
Ask HN: What CMS in 2018 for webapps? - paulintrognon
I am looking for an open source CMS that integrates well with a frontend-only app (like a React App) and so far I have found:<p>- Good old full-stack CMSs such as Drupal or Wordpress that can expose a REST API, but seem a bit old for 2018<p>- Brand new Headless CMSs such as Strapi (nodejs) or Cockpit (PHP) but they don&#x27;t look very mature (but I guess that&#x27;s normal as &quot;headless API&quot; is quite a new concept)<p>Have you tried CMS integration with a React Apps yourself, and what approach did you take? Would you have some feedback to share about this stack?
======
asaaki
Maybe a stack like Gatsby+Contentful+Netlify+Algolia is something you might
like. The following guide describes you the full stack:
[https://www.gatsbyjs.org/blog/2017-12-06-gatsby-plus-
content...](https://www.gatsbyjs.org/blog/2017-12-06-gatsby-plus-contentful-
plus-netlify/)

------
Samtaran
You may want to take a look at [https://getmesh.io/](https://getmesh.io/) \- A
fully open source headless CMS. It has a GraphQL and REST API so integration
with React should be fairly straight forward.

------
seanwilson
Netlify CMS with a static website? The CMS is React-based so you can customise
it with your own components too.

------
EnderMB
Umbraco have released a pretty cool REST framework for this approach, and I've
built a few React apps off of it.

I remember seeing a demo of it where it was being used to build webapps in
Node and Ruby, alongside React, which for a .NET CMS is pretty cool.

